# line memory removal



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I bought a cheap DT6F line on eBay to see if it had any advantages over a WF6F line for my fishing (roll casting in many locations) and I like the DT line, but the one I purchased has really bad memory coils. 

I can stretch it and it's good for a few minutes, but if I let it lay in still water it soon looks like a stretched coil spring!

Is there any possibility of salvaging it?

I did order a new SA DT6F line to replace it, so I'm not concerned about ruining it if I have to resort to extreme measures.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Since it was cheap line it may be memory from how it was spooled by manufacturer in their packaging. I've noticed this difference even between cheaper and more expensive SA brand lines. I always stretch my lines before fishing after more than a day of storage. I do this by pull about 3' of line on each side of a round post and pulling with the weight of my body, moving the line 2-3' after each pull. 

It may be the temp of the water right now making the memory come back so quick. Some lines are obviously better in different water temps and it's still pretty cold out there. I would keep working the kinks out by pulling...but the SA line should be better anyway. 

That's my long-winded 2 cents


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Soak the line in "Armor All" will make it pliable again.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

oarfish said:


> Soak the line in "Armor All" will make it pliable again.


I've not tried it, but I have been told by multiple people that Armor All can destroy certain brands of line, so if you try that I'd do a test section and not the whole thing. I was told it could gum up the line finish after a few days. 

Maybe someone else can shed some more light on this?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> I've not tried it, but I have been told by multiple people that Armor All can destroy certain brands of line, so if you try that I'd do a test section and not the whole thing. I was told it could gum up the line finish after a few days.
> 
> Maybe someone else can shed some more light on this?


It can.

I used to use it on all my lines. I used it on Rio, cortland, sage(which is just a more expensive rio), SA and a hook and hackle line... until I ruined two rio skagit lines. the line got all sticky and nasty, when I emailed rio they said it had something to do with rio's proprietary coating not liking armor all. no biggie, I still use it on all my old lines, but refuse to use it on ANY new line I purchase.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

" The sheathing is not mono, it will be some type of urethane or other pliable plastic."


Ruptured a back disk. Too many pain killers before I posted. Forget soaking the line in a mix of water and fabric softener. That is for mono.

For the fly line, unspool it and tie the leader to a fixed object in your yard. Then put fly line dressing on a soft cloth and starting at the tied off end, wipe it down as you stretch it lightly. I do this each spring with all my fly lines. For a cloth I use a piece cut from a wore out flannel shirt. One small tube of fly line dressing last years.

To compare WF to DT see this article. http://www.flyanglersonline.com/begin/101/dtvswf.php


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

pull a length out and stretch it, the memory will not be as bad


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The sheathing is not mono, it will be some type of urethane or other pliable plastic. I'd personally shy away any type of solvent or chemicals that could ruin your line further. Just stretch it & hope for the best.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Wabi, I guess if you worry about the "Armor All" just use generous amounts of "approved by everyone" fly line dressing.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

oarfish, I was just assuming this is a line from overseas and the materials may or may not be suited for anything other than lake water. Hell, it sounds like it ain't fit for that!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

oarfish said:


> Wabi, I guess if you worry about the "Armor All" just use generous amounts of "approved by everyone" fly line dressing.


Or just use Armor All, and if a week later your fly line is one congealed gummed-up mess, we'll all say "we told you so." And if it works for you, you can tell us how great it worked!


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

All I do is every few times I use the line. I put it in the kitchen sink & a Little warm water & dish soap. Then drain the water & use the sprayer. rinse off. Using a paper towel or old rag I retrieve the line out of the sink onto the reel. Then I go to a carpet room & strip back out in coils & I use the dressing in a jar, that comes with a felt pad. Place on pad & reel line back up holding the pad between my fingers. It's the flotnant dressing . It's suppose to keep the line from cracking & of course better line movement.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Tried soaking it in warm/hot water and stretching it. Removed the coils but now it lays out fairly straight on the cast, then takes on S curves as it sets in the still water. 

Looks like I'll just put on a new line and save this one for a backup.

Might try stretching it again when hot weather gets here.


----------

